# Clip that holds MAF in place is broken



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Picture please.

Rob


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Robby said:


> Picture please.
> 
> Rob


x2 please


----------



## Christian.ford7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Will do, as soon as I can get out to my car. This happened a little while ago, and I just remembered about, so my description may be a little off...I'll get some pics ASAP.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you checked with your local dealership parts guy? He might be able to find the clip for you.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it the actual gray clip or the little yellow locking clip? If it is the latter don't even worry about it.


----------



## Christian.ford7 (Feb 4, 2013)

I believe there was some sort of clip that was inside that red part that attached on to that little knob. At the moment the connector just slides on and off. It actually feels secure enough, but if I can replace it, I will.



P.S. I looked back at the way I described this and realized I should have looked at the connector before posting...because I described this very wrong.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You broke the interlock that keeps the connector securely seated.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ummm......slide the connector on and then try to slide the red clip towards the sensor......If it slides to fully seated then pull on the connector.....it should be locked.
If not, then the red lock clip is damaged.....I think this is a service part but you'll need a parts guy that knows where to find it on the parts list.

Rob


----------



## mcgill4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Christian did the dealership find it for you? Mine did the same thing yesterday and had my wife take to dealership and she said they were lost. Go figure. But I explained to them what it was and they had to look to see. Just wondering if you found the part? Thanks


----------

